# Everything is illuminated



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

For those of you who are put off by the boring and orthodox looks of the Decent machines, here's mine.

















Haven't managed to work out a way to safely light up the Niche yet!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@_HH_ A torch and a bit of blu tac


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Ha! I nearly tagged you in my post @DavecUK as I knew you'd have the answer 😁


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

my eyes, my eyes


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

@Rincewindyou'll be pleased to know this is at approximately 10% output.

I can cause a blackout in half of Bristol by increasing the lumens another 5%.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@_HH_ i can do the same with my heavilly modified G5....Manchster airport would have something to say muhahahaha


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

To counterbalance your newfound lack of retinas@Rincewind I have added a little Bristol cultural reference for daytime viewing...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great looking that, is it perspex or glass.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Jony said:


> Great looking that, is it perspex or glass.


 Hey @Jony, thank you! It's only perspex, which makes it quite light. Easy to scratch though! When I took the cover off to put the LEDs in I was sure I was going to carve a massive scrape in the side of the case. Luckily I managed it without too much mishap.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@_HH_ I't only cos I found the effect on line....and it's a good one. Probably one for @Rincewindto use for saving his eyes.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

@DavecUKit's brilliant! I had no idea how you did it, but if I manage to add the halo to my Niche I'll send you a PM 😁


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@_HH_ You can buy *LED fibre-optic type filament.*..so you "will" be able to add a lighty-up Halo to your grinder.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Rincewind said:


> @_HH_ You can buy *LED fibre-optic type filament.*..so you "will" be able to add a lighty-up Halo to your grinder.


----------



## Nad (Feb 11, 2021)

This gives me massive watercooled atx case vibes!


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

This just speaks to me on so many levels 🥰🥰🥰 mainly pc but my other half would hate it. The compromise would be fairy lights 🤣


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Tinkstar said:


> This just speaks to me on so many levels 🥰🥰🥰 mainly pc but my other half would hate it. The compromise would be fairy lights 🤣


 Do it!! Fairy lights for the win!

Glad you like it - I wanted a clear case since seeing a beautiful GS3 with a glass surround. I really like seeing all the pipes and bits working.

...and yes, I'm lucky I have such a tolerant wife!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

_HH_ said:


> For those of you who are put off by the boring and orthodox looks of the Decent machines, here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 54798
> 
> ...


 Colourful. Reminds me of:


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Colourful. Reminds me of:
> 
> View attachment 55179


 You have no idea how long I spent trying to get fans like that to fit in there LMSC... also I haven't tried playing games on it yet, but on the plus side I have just realised this is definitely doable on the tablet.

DECENT GAMING RIGGGGGG!! 😂


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

_HH_ said:


> You have no idea how long I spent trying to get fans like that to fit in there LMSC... also I haven't tried playing games on it yet, but on the plus side I have just realised this is definitely doable on the tablet.
> 
> DECENT GAMING RIGGGGGG!! 😂


 True! But, I do understand the effort, costs and architecture and time, which you would have put in. I am an IT guy; built rigs, networked my entire house, blah blah. I could not help correlating. 😂

Well done, though! Enjoy making super colourful coffee mate ! 🤣


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> True! But, I do understand the effort, costs and architecture and time, which you would have put in. I am an IT guy; built rigs, networked my entire house, blah blah. I could not help correlating. 😂
> 
> Well done, though! Enjoy making super colourful coffee mate ! 🤣


 Hey thanks - that's really kind of you to say! Networking a house is hardcore. I used to work doing custom AV/audio, and know enough about AV networking to understand that I basically know nothing 😂


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

_HH_ said:


> AV networking


 Interesting!

Yeah!! Thanks!!!

I have already laid wires in the living room! DIY speakers for the living room is one of the do lists, once I sort the garden out. thanks


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Like Medium Strong Coffee cough* wireless *cough 😜


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Rincewind said:


> @Like Medium Strong Coffee cough* wireless *cough 😜


 Check


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Managed to accidentally activate the hidden 'Satan Mode' this evening.









The tablet seems to only show glyphs now, and it's started bleeding? Any pointers/clergy gratefully received.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Eerily there just so happens to be knives in the background...brilliant :classic_smile:


----------

